# My second drone video for C&C



## Tight Knot (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi all,

Here is my second drone video up for review. 



I know it's too long, but would love critique anyway.

Thanks all,

Bruce.

Shot with a DJI Inspire 1.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice stuff

You shooting 4k and zooming in on some of the shots?


----------



## Tight Knot (Jul 28, 2015)

MOREGONE said:


> Nice stuff
> 
> You shooting 4k and zooming in on some of the shots?


Hi MOREGONE,
Thanks for your reply.
Believe it or not, I shot in 1080p AND zoomed in where necessary. 
This is my second video attempt. The first was really bad .
Totally new to shooting video, drones and editing video.


----------



## snerd (Aug 8, 2015)

My first is ten times worse than your first, without even seeing your first lol!! Nice colors, a tad long at over 5 minutes.............. they say to shoot for 3 minutes or so. I tried to make my first one last night, I'll post it in a minute. Any laughing and I'll cry!   

I didn't even know where to start, really. I need to buckle down and learn this app I'm using, PD13.


----------

